# They took the whole $100 phone fee out of my 1st pay period!



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

I just went on the Uber Driver site and saw my first pay period statement is posted, though won't be processed until Tuesday due to the Monday holiday. Classic example of Uber misinformation -- I was told in the following excerpt from Uber HQ:

"Please note that a $100 deposit will be taken out of your first two payments in two $50 increments. This deposit will be returned to you when we receive your device in good condition."

But lo and behold they took the whole $100 out of my first paycheck! It was supposed to be charged to me in two $50 increments -- not! LIARS! I can't wait to move over to Lyft.

Best,- K.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> I just went on the Uber Driver site and saw my first pay period statement is posted, though won't be processed until Tuesday due to the Monday holiday. Classic example of Uber misinformation -- I was told in the following excerpt from Uber HQ:
> 
> "Please note that a $100 deposit will be taken out of your first two payments in two $50 increments. This deposit will be returned to you when we receive your device in good condition."
> 
> ...


Damn! But this pay period isn't even over yet...4AM Monday is the cut off!
Fire off an email to partner support.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks, Chi1cabby, I will try but DC Uber driver support rarely responds to email....

Sorry to be so negative, but just a week into this, I'm increasingly asking myself, WHY AN I DOING THIS? Life is short and driving Uber is beginning to feel like a stressful waste of time for little to nothing in return.

I'm going to stick it out until I get on board with Lyft, and if Lyft is no better then I'm done. If I want to earn side money working minimum wage I'd rather wait tables or be a cashier.

End of rant


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> Thanks, Chi1cabby, I will try but DC Uber driver support rarely responds to email....
> 
> Sorry to be so negative, but just a week into this, I'm increasingly asking myself, WHY AN I DOING THIS? Life is short and driving Uber is beginning to feel like a stressful waste of time for little to nothing in return.
> 
> ...


McDonalds employees may be smarter than Uber drivers. At least they KNOW what their schedule is and how much they will make. AND they do not have to beat the bejesus out of their cars in order to get paid


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

It's too early in the game to throw in the towel. Wait to get onboard with Lyft...then reassess.


----------



## MissMurder0187 (Sep 1, 2014)

I had the same happen, 100 bucks in one shot. Emailed them last week, still no response.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Sorry to hear MM0187 - I submitted two queries about this -- one through the email ([email protected]) and through the Driver Help portal (http://www.uberpartnersupport.com/).

I got no response from them on this issue either.

But in better news, I did bug them again about my 8/31 fare adjustment and they "said" they will fix it for me -- a small victory, thanks everyone!


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> Thanks, Chi1cabby, I will try but DC Uber driver support rarely responds to email....
> 
> Sorry to be so negative, but just a week into this, I'm increasingly asking myself, WHY AN I DOING THIS? Life is short and driving Uber is beginning to feel like a stressful waste of time for little to nothing in return.
> 
> ...


so.. I guess I can expect the same thing then, since uber never told me anything about this. if they do, ill note that charging my bank via ach without telling me is illegal.


----------



## MissMurder0187 (Sep 1, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> so.. I guess I can expect the same thing then, since uber never told me anything about this. if they do, ill note that charging my bank via ach without telling me is illegal.


They take it out of your check, not your bank.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

MissMurder0187 said:


> They take it out of your check, not your bank.


for the dposit and weekly fee? because last time they took the weekly fee out from my checking.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> for the dposit and weekly fee? because last time they took the weekly fee out from my checking.


Come again?
Do you mean that an ACH withdrawal was made from your bank account? Uber/Raiser does not have authority to make any withdraws out of your back account!


----------



## MissMurder0187 (Sep 1, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> for the dposit and weekly fee? because last time they took the weekly fee out from my checking.


Yes for both. This is my second pay from them and they took the deposit out of the first check and this week was the data fee. They are not allowed to debit your bank account.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> for the dposit and weekly fee? because last time they took the weekly fee out from my checking.


I don't think anyone has ever claimed the Uber made a withdrawal from someone's checking account.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Still no reply from Uber about why they took the whole $100 Uber Driver iPhone deposit out of my first pay statement after expressly stating in an on-boarding email notification that they would charge me in two increments of $50 for the first two pay periods.

But the question is now moot for me, b/c I have the Uber Driver up and running on my own iPhone (tested it out and it worked perfectly all day yesterday). So I returned their phone this morning via certified mail (yes, I will make them sign for it!). 

Now we shall see how long it takes them to process my refund, including my shipping cost as promised (took a pic of the shipping receipt with tracking # and stuck it in the envelope).

Best Regards,- K.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> Still no reply from Uber about why they took the whole $100 Uber Driver iPhone deposit out of my first pay statement after expressly stating in an on-boarding email notification that they would charge me in two increments of $50 for the first two pay periods.
> 
> But the question is now moot for me, b/c I have the Uber Driver up and running on my own iPhone (tested it out and it worked perfectly all day yesterday). So I returned their phone this morning via certified mail (yes, I will make them sign for it!).
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you got screwed. $50 was deducted from each of my first two earnings statements when I first started like most everyone else. I'm about to turn in my phone also. I'm only doing Lyft now but it's very slow in DC.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

LOL! Coincidentally, I just now received the email "explanation" below from the DC HQ Uber-Bots:

"One deposit came out the week of 08/23 and one for the week of 08/30. It's automatically set up to take out the first two weeks.

All driver's will receive an email and invitation to a meeting when it becomes available to use your own phone.

Happy Ubering!"

The latter sentence responds to a separate Q about when will the Driver App be available  Ooops, I am already using/driving with the App on my own iPhone, without an invite or having to attend a "meeting."


----------

